

EC2, RDS, and Elastic Load Balancing issues - craigc
http://status.aws.amazon.com/?US-EAST-1

======
roncohen
AWS knows which AZ is affected and they permutate them so AZ-A can be
different for different people, but why can't they tell me which one is
affected (from my perspective) when I'm logged into the console?

"Availability Zone Status" shows all green.

